# This might be a record



## ICE (Jul 10, 2011)




----------



## Architect1281 (Jul 10, 2011)

What your supposed to seperate the tose things?

Honest i thought they wrapped shingles individual like kraft sandwich cheese slices!!!!!!!

No wonder the dam**ed nails were so short

HOw many Squares did you say 800 on a 20 x 20 building

of course its a twelve pitch OK


----------



## pyrguy (Jul 10, 2011)

I don't think it's a record. My next door neighbor had SEVEN layers of roofing on some areas of his roof. One area had skip sheathing with hand split shakes, roll roofing, felt, and shingles layered and layered and...

Poor house sighed with relief when the roof was stripped off.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jul 11, 2011)

I wonder if the roofing company that gets this job charges per layer on the tear-off? Insurance only paying for half a roof I bet?

pc1


----------



## mark handler (Jul 11, 2011)

More is better, right......?!?


----------



## Alias (Jul 11, 2011)

Looks like a few here.  The best I know of though only had four layers - one wood shake, one wood shingle, and two comp.  That sure was a mess to strip off.  I could hear the house sighing with relief....; )


----------



## mjesse (Jul 11, 2011)

I worked on a house once that had asbestos cement tiles over rotten cedar shakes on skip sheeting. As soon as you put any pressure on the roof, the tiles would crack. ugh.


----------



## Mac (Jul 12, 2011)

I've driven on roads with less asphalt!


----------



## mmmarvel (Jul 12, 2011)

ICE said:
			
		

>


You might be a redneck ... if your roof looks like this


----------



## mark handler (Jul 12, 2011)

You might be a redneck ... if your roof looks like this


----------



## ICE (Jul 12, 2011)

That's terrible, they forgot the storm collar.


----------



## KZQuixote (Jul 12, 2011)

mjesse said:
			
		

> I worked on a house once that had asbestos cement tiles over rotten cedar shakes on skip sheeting. As soon as you put any pressure on the roof, the tiles would crack. ugh.


And No doubt it was your issue!

Bill


----------



## Mark K (Jul 13, 2011)

Correct me if I am wrong but does the code not place a limit on the number of reroofs.  If wood trusses were used it is almost a guarantee that the current dead load exceeds that assumed in the truss calculations.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jul 13, 2011)

Mark K said:
			
		

> Correct me if I am wrong but does the code not place a limit on the number of reroofs. If wood trusses were used it is almost a guarantee that the current dead load exceeds that assumed in the truss calculations.


R907.3 Re-covering versus replacement. New roof covering shall not be installed without first removing existing roof coverings where any of the following conditions occur: Where the existing roof has two or more applications of any type of roof covering.


----------



## mjesse (Jul 13, 2011)

KZQuixote said:
			
		

> And No doubt it was your issue!Bill


Fortunately, I gave the owners a thorough run down of the situation BEFORE I started work (lots of photos from the top side) I was able to build a good cushion into the contract, and actually came out okay.

BTW, the job was the addition of a skylight and IIRC took me and an apprentice 4 days!


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jul 13, 2011)

You may not be able to put two layers of roofing?

See 2006IRC R907.3 (4) requires that the old roofing be removed down to the sheeting, if your town is in a moderate hail zone. see map 2006IRC R903.5 to see your county's hail exposure. Changes have been made from the IRC2003.

pc1


----------

